# Sony Xperia T Stuck in Update Boot Loop



## NuFc Chris (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi,

I was using my phone all of yesterday when I started getting a lot of errors on the screen to do with google services stopping, I was at work so I didn't have time to look at it properly. However the phone then turned itself off, when I turned it back on a white triangle appeared on the screen with tools in the middle of it with a bar at the bottom, this then disappears after a while and then a picture of a phone with a small yellow triangle on it appears (I can post pictures if it would help).

After doing some digging it looks like my phone has tried to update and has failed. Different places on the internet unsurprisingly said different things, one said I should plug my phone in and leave it for up to 24 hours like that, I left it for around 14 hours but it was just doing the same, I had taken the sim out but I didn't think that would make a difference. I've also tried Xperia Companion but it kept erroring when I tried to run the software repair with Error code: UEVersionConnection L_1910. 

At this point I don't mind buying a new phone it was quite old but I would like to get the data off it if possible e.g. contacts, photos, texts. My SD card recently failed as well. I've tried Yodot but had no success. Anyone got any ideas?


----------

